# Move out to USA?



## Shapiro (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello, 
1) I am from Greece.
2) I live in the UK for studies.
3) I study Computer Science.
4) I wanna go somewhere else.. dunno where but I would prefer USA.

As i said i want to go somewhere i dont know where.. i am not interested in making much money i am not the type of person who would make a family and stuff so i dont mind..
As i am in Uni atm i was thinking i could try and go for a Postgraduate degree in the US ? however I dont know which uni? which city? its very confusing as it is a vast country.

The other hold back is my family.. more or less they expect everything from me. to take all that my father did and do it better.. they dont really give me any choice..
Because of that i wouldnt mind going to another country in the EU but i mainly wanna go to the US except if i find something better 

well i need some help as it seems.. 2 more years left in UNI and i have to decide what i will do next..

Thanks for hearing me at least 

P.S i dont think i have any problem getting a visa.


----------



## sepia (Jun 9, 2011)

Shapiro said:


> Hello,
> 1) I am from Greece.
> 2) I live in the UK for studies.
> 3) I study Computer Science.
> ...


One thing you may want to keep in mind with the US as with any country is that all is not as it may seem. Every country has its positives and negatives and although the US has done a great job making it seem as if the streets are paved with gold, for many it is not. 

What do you think is your main reason for wanting to move to the US? Try and narrow down if you can what feels like home to you.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Shapiro said:


> Hello,
> 1) I am from Greece.
> 2) I live in the UK for studies.
> 3) I study Computer Science.
> ...



What is your major?


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

What do you want to study for your postgrad? You need to figure that out and then start looking at universities that offer that degree. Also keep in mind that as an international student, you will have to pay for the semester within the first couple of weeks of classes.


----------



## Shapiro (Apr 28, 2011)

Well first of all thank you all for your replies 

Well my major is as I said Computer Science ? 

the reason i wanna move to the US is well probably because of the whole influence that has been created . I went to the UK and believe me i dont like it a bit. However for some reason i think i can blend in the US .
I dont really care about a good job or something i am fine with having a small room and just living but i need sun ! and UK doesnt welcome the sun 

bottom line is that i want to go to the US because it is the US


----------

